# Hawkeye Loft Management



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Is anyone out there besides me having problems with the Compuware "Hawkeye Loft" program. All of a sudden it takes me to their trial version, and I purchased it months ago. I sure hope they haven't shut down,Don.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I bought mine about 2 years ago and it works fine. They are difinitely still around. Drop them an e-mail and see what they say.

Dan


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Is anyone out there besides me having problems with the Compuware "Hawkeye Loft" program. All of a sudden it takes me to their trial version, and I purchased it months ago. I sure hope they haven't shut down,Don.


I think there's a code that is needed to activate the full program. I have the free program but was given the full program later for free and I remember I had to put a code in... try contacting them!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

bbcdon said:


> Is anyone out there besides me having problems with the Compuware "Hawkeye Loft" program. All of a sudden it takes me to their trial version, and I purchased it months ago. I sure hope they haven't shut down,Don.



I think there is a new version out but you computer must have lost your activation code. Goto their site and there is a thing that will send your code to you just have to put your info in. When you get your code write it down save it!! Their customer support is horriable. I had this same thing happen to me before and I could not get my code from the site so I emailed them they gave me my code but left a couple digits off the end. It would not work and luckely in the mean time I had found my original code and it worked.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I had to go back and activate the program. Everything is fine now. Thanks, Don.


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*First of 20 get Free Hawkeye LMS 2007*

I just wanted to say I received a free installation of Hawkeye Loft Management 2007 Just for being one of the first 20 users to try Hawkeye Loft Management Lite!

Great program!!
Thanks Comproware


----------



## RLynch (Jan 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to get in touch with Hawkeye Loft Management support. I purchased the program and registered and even got an email with my username and password, but their web site will not allow me to log in for support. I have tried every means I know and need help to contact them.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

RLynch said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get in touch with Hawkeye Loft Management support. I purchased the program and registered and even got an email with my username and password, but their web site will not allow me to log in for support. I have tried every means I know and need help to contact them.


I had the same thing happen to me before. I'm switching to another program. I'm tired of dealing with them.


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

BOY,Glad I read this thread.. I was just fixing to get their system!!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

mcox0112 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me before. I'm switching to another program. I'm tired of dealing with them.


What are some other options?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

mcox0112 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me before. I'm switching to another program. I'm tired of dealing with them.


No problems here with them


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

preacher boy said:


> BOY,Glad I read this thread.. I was just fixing to get their system!!


Your lucky for sure


----------



## vandergill (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been using their system for 4 years now and I have absolutely no problems.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I fried my computer and had to start all over and hawkeye worked with me to get me back up and running I'm really grateful for all the support given to me, so this leads me to tell everyone to please back up your computer with a "portable hard drive" so you will not have to go through all the heart ache i had to go through to get back up to speed on my new lap top!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

how do u contact them?i cant find an email.very frustrateing


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Same Here Never had a problem with Hawkeye Loft Management.


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks 4 d reply but it wont even allow me 2 email.maybe im a computor idiot but im done with hawkeye.is there any other programes available?


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

*Loft Management Software: PigeonDB.com*

I was reading the thread and thought I would suggest PigeonDB.com as a healthy alternative. I run this program and also its sister site, RollerDB.com. Everything is kept online, on cloud servers, with multiple redundancy. It works with any of the latest browsers (I recommend Google Chrome). Sign up and take it for a spin. There's a 30 day free trial, but I can increase that for you if you need more time to shop. 

These are some of the features you get:
- Access from any computer, including mobile devices, like iPhone and Android
- Breeding seasons, pairings, parents, half siblings, progeny and more
- Advanced analytics: breaking down your loft visually
- A growing list of pedigree templates, both 4 and 5 generation, landscape and portrait.
- Community features....you can see other people's records who have chosen to make them public.
- Add unlimited images, eye images, and videos per pigeon.
- and more everyday. 

I'm also here to answer any questions and/or add features you find desirable. Thanks.

--gb



niall said:


> thanks 4 d reply but it wont even allow me 2 email.maybe im a computor idiot but im done with hawkeye.is there any other programes available?


----------



## dbowman59 (Aug 14, 2013)

Haweye......I am unable to push a support question through. It asks to type in the image shown so you know its a real person but there is no image show. I clicked on the icon to produce the image and nothing happens.
[email protected]


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck. Hawkeye is on auto pilot.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

A good note book and pencil work great.


----------



## jecjr68 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Hawkeye Program*

Have used them since the beginning and in my opinion one of the best programs out there up till about a year ago. The web site is still operational and you can buy the program but the support is gone. Downloaded the last update and it locked up. Still locked up and get no reply from them for over a year now. Finally loaded an old version that I still had and got birds back. They used to be exceptional on support and miss it.
Really wished someone would buy it and get everything operational again. Bought new program from Pigeon Loft Organizer and started all over. Still would rather use Hawkeye


----------

